# What is the download speed I should get for my plan?



## ajayritik (Sep 13, 2007)

I have internet connection of 64 Kbps plan from our local cable provider. What is the download speed that I should be getting for downloading any file from the net. At an average I get download speed of 4-5 Kbps and maximum of 10 Kbps. Is this the speed that I should get for downloading a file? I heard somewhere that download of a file is 10% of the actual speed we get for internet? Is it true?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 13, 2007)

64kbits per second / 8bits = 8KB per second. you can now judge whether you are getting the correct speed or not!


----------



## alsiladka (Sep 13, 2007)

It should ideally be around 6 to 7 kbps.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 15, 2007)

7 max...8 is hard to reach. I was on 64 plan for nearly 1.5 years.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 21, 2007)

Normally how much %ge of download speed will we get of the actual Internet speed. Why is it that we can't download at the same rate at which we have the internet plan. For Example if we have 128 Kbps then we cannot download a file at the same rate of 128 Kbps. It will be around 15 Kbps. How to check the internet speed to make sure I'm getting according to the required plan!


----------



## shady_inc (Nov 21, 2007)

bits and bytes have got you confused,my friend.

128 k*b*ps=128 kilo*bits* per second.
When you download something,the speed is hown in kBps [kilo*bytes* per second.]
1 kB=8 kbs.
So for a 128 kbps plan,your download speed is 128/8 = 16 kBps!!.
Other factors like distance from ISP provider etc. further lower your speeds.

Remember,whenever an ISP says xyz kbps d/l speed,he means kilobits per second and not kilobytes per second.Divide the advertised speed by 8 to know the actual d/l speed.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for the info Shady! So what about speeds above 1 Mbps is it Megabit or Megabyte per second!


----------



## bluepearl (Nov 21, 2007)

The equation still is same for even 2Mbps connection

You can get 2000/8=250 Kbytes per sec as maximum download rate 

However in case of such broadband the bigger file you download greater the speed you get !!


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 21, 2007)

Does this mean if I use a torrent software the download speed will also increase or not necessary? I thought the download speed depends on the seeder who may have a lesser Upload speed! Am I right?


----------



## raksrules (Nov 22, 2007)

I am using Airtel GPRS connection with my Nokia 6630 (EDGE Enabled) in Mumbai and use Flashget as the download Manager. I have patched flashget so that it allows me to download any particular file in max 25 parts as against 8 which is max. I get really good download speeds thru my airtel connection. The speed generally varies from 4KBPS to 25KBPS. I know many of you may not believe me but its true that i do get max speeds upto 25 and sometimes till 30 KBPS but this is not consistent and it keeps flickering within this range. But the downloading is really fast. 
For Eg: I am able to download a 5Mb song in less than 7 minutes. Is it fine. Even while using torrent downloading if there are sufficient number of seeds then downloading speeds reach upto 22KBPS. 
BTW can anyone tell me what connection speed over EDGE network does Airtel Offer ?
To get better signal while using net connection i keep my phone connected with data cable close to the window where it shows me full network.


----------



## bluepearl (Nov 22, 2007)

Whatever type of download u do  ajay the download speed can not exceed the bandwidth of the connection.

In case of torrent downloads the more upload speed u allow the more download speed u get and it also depends on no of seeders of course

Even I am not clear with the download speeds we get with torrents !! Anybody expert with torrnts ?? Please explain


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 23, 2007)

rak007 said:
			
		

> For Eg: I am able to download a 5Mb song in less than 7 minutes


Hmm... Lets analyse this. 5MB = 5 * 1024KB = 5120 KB.

7 Mins = 7 * 60secs = 420secs 

So practical speed = 5120/420 = 12.2 kiloBytes per second. Which I think is quite OK for an EDGE connection.

The 25-30kBps speed you see are just burst (sudden) speeds and NOT sustained speeds.


----------



## raksrules (Nov 23, 2007)

@infra_red_dude
Yes as i have written they are burst speeds but i do get them which really boosts the download speed.

In case of torrents it also depends on the ratio you maintain. It should be ideally  1:1 to get better speeds.


----------

